# Flickering or blinking guide screen



## Vindicis (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi all, long time lurker, first time poster. I just had Dish installed last week and really love it so far but have one minor annoying issue. When I set the reciever to display in 720p the guide screen blinks or flashes rapidly anytime I access it. Also, all the menus do the exact same thing (for example if I hit "Info" while viewing a program). When the guide isn't up, the picture looks fantastic and I have 0 complaints. The guide and menus are readable but it starts to give me a headache if I try to read anything for too long because of the constant blinking/flashing image. If I set the mode back to 480p, the flickering goes away. I'm using an Akai (don't laugh) with native 720p output and the DVI connection (the component connection did the same thing however). Any advice?

Also my isntaller told me that my local channels would be added to the guide in a few days (the HD locals in low range of the channels, the SD locals are working fine in the 8000 channel range). It's been 3 weeks and not one channel has been added. I didn't think I could get HD locals without an off air ant. Was the installer just confused or is there something I'm doing wrong?

Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Vindicis,

Welcome to dbstalk.

As for the flickering screen do you have another set that you can test out 720p with? Does your TV do 1080i? Try 1080i if it does and see if the problem still exists. Do you know where to set the resolution in the menu on the 811? Also, could you please try unplugging the power for both the TV and the 811 for a little while, then plug them back in. It sounds to me like it could be something with the 811 though. You might have success getting a replacement unit if those things don't work.

As for your locals in HD - YES you are correct currently the only way to get them is with an off air antenna. With an extra dish on your roof and some other equipment, you can get CBS HD feed from west or east coast if you can qualify for a waiver based on your estimated off air signal grade. The installer was probably confused and meant your SD locals... which can take a little time to show up on a brand new install.


----------



## Vindicis (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome and quick reply logray! I do know where to change the resolution on the 811. When I set the the resolution to 480p from the 811, the menus stop blinking but of course, I dont like want that resolution if possible. I haven't tried 1080i since my tv is native 720p but I'll give that a shot when I get home this evening. I've tried unplugging both the tv and the 811. I did this when I replaced the component cable with a DVI cable but I had no luck in fixing the issue. Thanks again for the advice and I'll report back after I try 1080i mode.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s vindicis.

Logray suggestions are inline with what I would suggest. You have tried both component and DVI so I think you have ruled out a cable issue. Do you get a flickers when you move around the 811 menus? My guess is that flicker might be the TV not handling a resolution change nicely. Just a thought.

Trying 1080i is a good suggestion if your TV handles it. 

Logray answered the HD locals question just great!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Vindicis said:


> I do know where to change the resolution on the 811.


Welcome Vindicis,

Menu 6-1-9


----------



## Vindicis (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions, folks. I get the flicking in all areas that involve the menu on the 811. The picture looks fantastic however in 720p with no flickering, stretching, or other annomolies, it's just the darn menus in the 811 itself. I would assume if the TV doesnt like that setting, it would carry over to the picture as well as the menu but thats just a wild guess. It's almost like the 811 menu hates 720p mode. I was slightly concerned when I noticed the box that contained that 811 has a huge "Remanufactured" sticker on the side of it.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

What kind/type of tv are you using? Do you have any processors like iscan or fajoudjia?

If you watch the picture in 720p for a few minutes does it slowly move up and down? I have seen this on sony RPTV that "accept" 720p but like 1080i better....


Jon


----------



## Vindicis (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm using an Akai PT46DL10, from the manufactures site it lists:

46" Wide-Screen Rear Projection Display with DLP Technology
Input Format: 480i/480P/720p/1080i 
1280 x 720 Resolution
1200:1 Contrast Ratio

Based on this, I assumed 720p would be the preferred display mode. The display does not move up or down, in fact its flawless as long as that darn menu is not displaying the channel info or the guide, etc.. Once I'm off the guide or any other 811 menu, I'm in movie heaven. But if I'm looking for something to watch by surfing the guide, I pretty much have to just give up and try the guide on another TV to avoid getting a headache.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a 60 cycle flicker on my sony xbr when viewing the menu. Could this be what you are talking about?


----------



## Vindicis (Dec 8, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance, I'm kinda learning as I go here but what is does 60 cycle flicker mean? Whenever I'm looking at any menu on my 811, the screen blinks/flashes continuously at an extremely rapid rate. Almost like your refresh rate on a pc monitor is set to low and doesnt jive with the lights you use to view it, it gives you that nearly instant headache just looking at it. Its not really blinking on and off, its just sort of flashing rapidly making the text very hard to read.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

vindicis.. Do you see the flicker all the time the info screen pops up or just right after you pop it up. Same things goes with the guide. Is the flicker momentary or does it continue the hole time the guide is up.


----------



## Vindicis (Dec 8, 2005)

Ron, it's continuous the entire time any menu is up on the 811, including the guide.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Just a guess, but you have a bad 811 or you might have luck with 1080i.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Vindicis said:


> the flickering goes away. I'm using an Akai (don't laugh) with native 720p output and the DVI connection (the component connection did the same thing however). Any advice?
> Thanks a ton in advance!


Contact E* Tech. Support and get a new 811. You have the same problem with both the DVI and component connections. If other receivers work ok on your monitor then that shows it is 811 specific.


----------



## Vindicis (Dec 8, 2005)

Well I tried 1080i last night. That stopped the menu flickering but sadly my picture turned an ugly greenish color.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Vindicis said:


> Well I tried 1080i last night. That stopped the menu flickering but sadly my picture turned an ugly greenish color.


Does your TV auto switch resolutions based on input, or are there special inputs for each resolution? You might want to try component video on all the different inputs that accept 1080i.... the ugly greenish color can be because of a bad, wrongly connected, or unconnected component cable.


----------



## Vindicis (Dec 8, 2005)

Logray, the tv auto switches based on the resolution. I know using both component and DVI made no difference on the flickering menu issue but I didn't try 1080i mode using component cables. I'll do that and report back. Thank you all for your advice and patience.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

You could get a replacement 811, but it could be the low-budget tv. Akai are pretty low-end televisions. Another 811 may not be any better, but its worth a try.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds like he was seening the ugly greenish with the DVI. I have also seen it when I missed a component cable or accidently swapped two of them.... Hope the component works. Do you have a friend or family member that has an HD set, might want to see if the flicker moves with the box.


----------

